# Counter-Strike Console problem



## mslkar (Jul 22, 2003)

I reinstalled by CS and have all the updated versions...problem is, my console worked maybe twice. I am not ablew to open console. My old roomate said there was a way to activate it, can anyone help.

BTW, I'm new here....name is Francis...

Thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Welcome to the forums, Francis 

Which version of CS do you have? The retail version, or the mod version for Half-Life? If it's the mod, then you can create a shortcut to HL, and stick a "-console" at the end of it. I'm not sure what it is for the retail version, but if you tell us which one you have, then I can give you a full shortcut straight to CS that allows the console.


----------



## mslkar (Jul 22, 2003)

If I follow what ur saying...I think I have mod. I bought Half-Life and downloaded CS....is that the mod version?


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Yes it is the mod version mslkar.
Create a CS shortcut (or half life if you want to go in through there) on your desktop.
right click it go to properties.
on the line of text where it says target add, as McTimson said "(space)-console"
be sure to add the space


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Ah yes...the space...

Here's what you probably need...

"C:\SIERRA\Half-Life\hl.exe" -console -game cstrike

If you installed everything with the default installation options, then that will be the exact shortcut, and it will activate Counter-Strike autmatically, as well as enabling the console. If your Half-Life is installed in a different folder, then just change the path in the quotes. Otherwise, just make a new shortcut, and you can copy that to the target field.


----------



## mslkar (Jul 22, 2003)

Okay, I made the shortcut on the desktop and the console shows up in the menu. But I still can't use the console while playing in the game. I press the tilde key but the console does not come down. What do I do now?

Thanks for all the help so far guys...


----------



## mslkar (Jul 22, 2003)

I got it to work, I had to add the (space)-game cstrike
for it to work . appreciate the help
guys


----------

